

Twilio's 50 Million Seed Round: An Empire in the Making - dtawfik
http://www.vonjour.com/2013/05/14/twilios-50-million-seed-round-and-implications-for-the-telephony-space-jeff-lawson-has-his-eyes-on-an-empire/

======
raviraj
Yep, they're going IPO.

